# Wild camping



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Don't really know where this post should go so decided that it would be here !!

Wild camped last weekend on the B6270, Kirkby Stephen - Richmond and a little West of Keld we chose a lovely place to spend the night, it even had its own running water.

The GPS co-ordinates are 54 degrees 25'38.19N and 2 degrees 16'41.15W.
Viewed on Google the site was obviously photographed in winter.

I hope this is of some use to anyone touring that area. The Wharfedale area was just beautiful although for a first trip out in the new/old van the roads could have been a little wider in places, all good experience though 8O 

Norman.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

bump


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

Just been along the A685 Tebay to Kirby Stephen this morning. It was Appleby horse fair last week and there were plenty of places along the roadside where the grass has been eaten away by horses. As far as I am concerned that is OK 

However at most of these places there were piles of full bin bags abandoned and we even saw two discarded gas bottles right on the edge of the road. There is excuse for this behaviour as most of these people have houses to return to or are on "Traveller Sites" where there are disposal facilities.

These so called "travellers" make life difficult for the rest of us to find a place to overnight during the rest of the year because of their behaviour.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Pandora's Box.

Find a nice place and keep it to yourself otherwise it will be ruined forever and local opinion will turn sour.

Just a thought.

Brian


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

babyrhino said:


> Pandora's Box.
> 
> Find a nice place and keep it to yourself otherwise it will be ruined forever and local opinion will turn sour.
> 
> ...


I have nearly 3,000 places as POI's on my satnav because people shared.

Thanks Tucano, if you need any help for a particular area, give me a shout.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I expect the horse fair provides welcome revenue to the area as it is a firmly fixed tradition

Now I don't condone the leaving of rubbish but is it also tradition that the local council collects it?

hence leaving at the side of the road?
Just a thought
Aldra


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

aldra said:


> I expect the horse fair provides welcome revenue to the area as it is a firmly fixed tradition
> 
> Now I don't condone the leaving of rubbish but is it also tradition that the local council collects it?
> 
> ...


In and around Appleby the authorites do provide facilities. I am talking about litter on roads miles away from the event. There is no excuse for dumping a gas cylinder just because it is empty at any time.


----------

